# Sherwood RX4105 Stereo Receiver



## dave59330 (Mar 6, 2011)

My receiver is playing very very faintly. out of the back, I don't think there's enough power to blow a cheap set of ear buds, but I can hear it. I can only hear it faintly when I have the volume all the way up.

Is this an easy fix? and where would I start looking?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Make sure that you speakers have good connections - no frayed wires etc.
Then switch the wires at the receiver so those speakers are playing out of the front jacks - do they play at the correct volume? If so, its not the speaker or the wire.

Hook them back up to the rear jacks.

Does your Sherwood have a test signal to adjust speaker volume? Most do. Use it to adjust the speakers.

Make sure you set the menu correctly for big (full range) or small (limited bass) speakers.

There may not be anything wrong with any of it. There's not much information coming out of the rears in most surround mixes. Try some of the matrix settings on the receiver (hall, stadium, club etc) and see if those produce something out of the rears. If not, those amps could be blown but that's a rarity.


----------



## dave59330 (Mar 6, 2011)

out of the back, I have an A B channels and left right. basically 8 connectors, the antenna connectors and 12 rca connectors. I like this because it's a KISS amp (keep it simple stupid)

I hooked up a generic little 3" speaker, freshly stripped and soldered ends, up to it to test with and I got the same result.

Is there a way to set this amp back to default, not that I think I changed anything.

As far as a test signal, I've never seen anything regarding a test signal on this receiver.

Let me know,
Dave







yustr said:


> Make sure that you speakers have good connections - no frayed wires etc.
> Then switch the wires at the receiver so those speakers are playing out of the front jacks - do they play at the correct volume? If so, its not the speaker or the wire.
> 
> Hook them back up to the rear jacks.
> ...


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My mistake - I thought you were having issues with the rear surround speakers in a surround sound system.

Diagnosing issues with a stereo is much more KISS.

I always suggest to eliminate things one at a time until you get to the problem.

Did you try hitting the "Mute" button on the remote?

Is your input source working? Are you sure? 

Do you have it hooked up to the same input (CD or TV/AUX) that you've selected? Try tuning a FM station - or between station static - and see if there's sound. If there is, try moving the source connections to the other input. Select that input and try again.

There is no way to reset the amp but this one is so simple that that should not be of concern.


----------



## dave59330 (Mar 6, 2011)

It is simple, I just lost my manual. For $100 on ebay or amazon, I think I'm just going to have to get another. Just figured I'd ask. yeah, I did try the radio as well, same thing, real real quiet.

You said 'I always suggest to eliminate things one at a time until you get to the problem.' 

I couldn't agree with you more. It's like fixing a computer with no sound. Software first, then the sound card, format a test drive, try again, motherboard, try again. Somewhere along the line, you'll have a new system and it will work.

Thanks for all your input,

Dave


----------

